# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Where to find aquatic frogs

## otofrog

Where can I find aquatic frogs, specifically pipas, for sale? I'm in North New Jersey and I haven't seen a pipa pipa locally in about 6 years. I did see a couple at the reptile expo a week ago, but I couldn't get them as I didn't have a tank set up. If I knew there would be pipas I would've set up a tank before hand, but now I'm afraid to set up a new tank because I'm not sure if they'll even have them for sale in September again.

----------

